# Pumpkin Liquor



## slimy

Hi guys, I'm new to the board and yes, of course, I have a question.

My wife and I are hosting our 5th annual Pumpkin Carving Party this year and we are wanting to serve some libation and call it "Pumpkin Juice". We have contacted the local liquor stores here and have looked online for a source of a pumpkin spirit (i.e. pumpkin vodka, pumpkin schnapps, pumpkin liqueur) and have come up empty handed. I know there's a pumpkin beer that is available during the holiday season, but has anybody heard of a pumpkin liquor? And would you know how to obtain it?

Maybe recipes for making your own. Anything you all could do to help would be appreciated.


----------



## slightlymad

Never heard of a pumpkin liquor but you may want to check with a winery. There are a few that do differnt things for the seasons and most would probably be bottling fall flovors now.


----------



## IshWitch

How about this:

http://www.webtender.com/db/drink/1196
http://www.webtender.com/db/drink/3208
http://www.webtender.com/db/drink/5483
http://www.webtender.com/db/drink/3962

I know it isn't Pumpkin Juice, but they sound good. I guess the only thing to do is to try each of them out and see what fits the bill! 

Another alternative could be to serve pumpkin (pie) flavored ice cream drizzled with pumpkin pie spice flavored liquors, like a cinnamon, nutmeg, etc.


----------



## Bram Bones

http://www.newyorkmetro.com/restaurants/articles/recipes/pumpkinpiecocktail.htm

I actually used to have a bottle of that schnapps. It was more like cinnamon than pumpkin. Can't find it anywhere online, but that recipe is proof it existed at one time.


----------



## Bram Bones

http://cocktailtimes.com/party/thanksgiving.shtml

wow. these sound great!


----------



## IshWitch

Bram Bones said:


> http://www.newyorkmetro.com/restaurants/articles/recipes/pumpkinpiecocktail.htm
> 
> I actually used to have a bottle of that schnapps. It was more like cinnamon than pumpkin. Can't find it anywhere online, but that recipe is proof it existed at one time.


I have found that ABC liquor can generally get you anything you ask for.

My favorite was Pear flavored cider, since they had to order a case to get us some we took 2 six packs. The guy there said that the rest was sold out in a day and that they have gotten it since and it is gone as soon as they put it in the cooler. I love that stuff, so I told him to call me next time!
LOL


----------



## ScareFX

According to the last post on this page, pumpkin schnapps is called Bol's Pumpkin Smash.

http://www.bartender.com/cgi-bin/newgb.cgi?wantbuy.cfg


----------



## Hellrazor

Check out your local watering holes. I was always amazed at the number of bottles of Liquour you could find at the bars in the States. Check out bars that carry the "puckers" line as they usually have everything then. Also, check out martini bars if there are any near you. Once you find the stuff on the shelves, then find out who the supplier is and go from there. I cant imagine it should be that hard to find. Funny when your looking for something you can never find it eh.


----------



## BloodyRose

I've never come across any pumkin liquor, but i hear the pumkin pie shakes from Mcdonalds are pretty good! now if only they would make them sugar free!


----------



## DeathTouch

BloodyRose said:


> I've never come across any pumkin liquor, but i hear the pumkin pie shakes from Mcdonalds are pretty good! now if only they would make them sugar free!


I asked my wife that too. But she isn't in favor of taking surgar out of anything. She hates it when she orders a coke and I a diet coke from Micky Ds, and when I drink mine I think it tastes like a regular coke. So, I ask her to try my drink and she give me the "gag face." Which means it is diet. LOL. OH, well. Some people's kids. Can't my wife just tell me it is diet? Man!


----------



## BloodyRose

DeathTouch said:


> I asked my wife that too. But she isn't in favor of taking surgar out of anything. She hates it when she orders a coke and I a diet coke from Micky Ds, and when I drink mine I think it tastes like a regular coke. So, I ask her to try my drink and she give me the "gag face." Which means it is diet. LOL. OH, well. Some people's kids. Can't my wife just tell me it is diet? Man!


Yea i do that to DR. M all the time, here taste this, is it diet? and then insues the yuck face, sometimes i do it just for the hell of it.. i'm evil that way.

i prefer diet pepsi anyways :zombie:


----------



## DeathTouch

Yep, I am Diet Pespsi drinker too. But I perfer it in bottles. The cans just don't do it for me. And I do the same to my wife too, but I have mastered the art of "The honest face." A lot of stores have gotten away from Diet Pepsie. Micky Ds is one of them. But I will drink it if that is all they have. 

OH, I am the goofy one that sent Mr. M that funky red box in the mail.


----------



## Zombie-F

Back to the action...

I've only ever had the pumpkin spiced beers available during the fall. I never even thought there could be any other pumpkin-spiced liquor on the market.


----------



## BloodyRose

Lol, nice to meet you =)

Opps! sorry Zombie didn't me to jack the thread! you know us women we just yak, yak, yak... not that I'm Calling death touch a woman or anything!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have heard of pumpkin liqueur but last year the only one I could find is the already mentioned Bols Pumpkin Smash Liqueur. I couldn't find it at my local store but I did find a couple of online sources. I wasn't curious enough to order but for anyone that wants to try it here you go:

http://www.specsonline.com/

For ale lovers Coors puts out a Pumpkin Ale. I think there are a bunch of others too. I'm not a beer or ale lover so I haven't tried this either although it would be good for a party I think. :jol:


----------



## slimy

Thanks guys, I found the Bol's at Specs and ordered a case. I knew joining this forum was going to be a great thing for me. Thanks for all of your help. 

PS I also like the pumpkin pie blizzard from Sonic.


----------



## slightlymad

If nothing else thanks for all the bartender resources


----------



## Hellrazor

neat, glad you found what you wanted. Everyone is so helpfull eh!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

OK, this isn't going to be helpful in any way, but it is on the subject and it will increase my post count so here it is...

Last year I was in New York and the Heartland Brewery in the Empire State Building had a Pumkin Ale. It's a seasonal and I'm not sure if they plan to have it again this year or if they ship it. Like I said, not useful but at least topical.


----------



## Michelle

*pumpkin liquer*

I have recently been told that pumpkin liquer can be made by cleaning a pumpkin, packing it with brown sugar, placing it in a large pot, set it in a closet for a month and then syphining it as one would for beer. I have been told it tastes like coffee type liquer. I am going to try it this year but wonder if anyone out there has heard of this or tried it ?


----------



## GrimsAxe

At my halloween party last weekend someone gave me a bottle of Pumpkin Spice liqueur from Hiram Walker.

They also have recipes at their website


----------



## Papa Bones

Ask.com search found lots of pumpkin juice recipes(most of them seem to be on Harry Potter fan sites)and most of them seem like a lot of work, and not something you would want to try making for a bunch of people. This one is the easiest I have found. It's not a spirit, but I don't see why you couldn't spike it if you wanted to.

Ingredients:
5 cups apple juice
1 cup pumpkin puree
2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice

Directions:
1) Combine all in a large pitcher and stir well
2) Let it sit for an hour in the refrigerator
3) Strain it (if too thick)
4) Chill or serve iced


----------



## scream1973

Mmm pumpkin Liquor


----------



## IshWitch

GrimsAxe said:


> At my halloween party last weekend someone gave me a bottle of Pumpkin Spice liqueur from Hiram Walker.
> 
> They also have recipes at their website


We bought some of that ourselves. It was very good. And warming!
:jol:


----------



## IshWitch

Papa Bones said:


> Ask.com search found lots of pumpkin juice recipes(most of them seem to be on Harry Potter fan sites)and most of them seem like a lot of work, and not something you would want to try making for a bunch of people. This one is the easiest I have found. It's not a spirit, but I don't see why you couldn't spike it if you wanted to.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 5 cups apple juice
> 1 cup pumpkin puree
> 2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice
> 
> Directions:
> 1) Combine all in a large pitcher and stir well
> 2) Let it sit for an hour in the refrigerator
> 3) Strain it (if too thick)
> 4) Chill or serve iced


I think some Sailor Jerry's spiced rum would spike this quite nicely!


----------



## productsupport

*Pumpkin Spice Cream Liqueur*

What about Harvest Grand Pumpkin Spice Cream Liqueur?


----------



## IshWitch

Haven't heard about that one.
Will definitely check into it!
Thanks!


----------



## krough

Don't know if this has been posted but Scott Axworthy has a recipe on his blog for a pumpkin liqueur he has made.
http://tangleofwires.blogspot.com/2008/11/pumpkin-liqueur.html


----------



## DeathTouch

Is this the same stuff they give to Harry Potter so he can be nude on stage?


----------



## The Archivist

*Yeah, go to Britta's site.*



slimy said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to the board and yes, of course, I have a question.
> 
> My wife and I are hosting our 5th annual Pumpkin Carving Party this year and we are wanting to serve some libation and call it "Pumpkin Juice". We have contacted the local liquor stores here and have looked online for a source of a pumpkin spirit (i.e. pumpkin vodka, pumpkin schnapps, pumpkin liqueur) and have come up empty handed. I know there's a pumpkin beer that is available during the holiday season, but has anybody heard of a pumpkin liquor? And would you know how to obtain it?
> 
> Maybe recipes for making your own. Anything you all could do to help would be appreciated.


http://www.britta.com/Hw/hwr/html
have fun.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Archivist said:


> http://www.britta.com/Hw/hwr/html
> have fun.


Bad link. Please check them when you post.  You've also posted this already on another thread.


----------



## SpectreTTM

I think This is the correct URL

http://www.britta.com/HW/HWr.html


----------

